

No Criminal Case Is Likely in Loss at MF Global - bcn
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2012/08/15/no-criminal-case-is-likely-in-loss-at-mf-globalNo Criminal Case Is Likely in Loss at MF Global

======
MaysonL
A company steals over a billion dollars from its customers? No one is
indicted?

American justice seems to be broken when it comes to the financial sector.

